# Injen intake - Test Fitter needed in SoCal!



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

dang i really need to be closer to all the big companies.


----------



## redlinejunior (Jan 22, 2011)

*injen intake*



shawn672 said:


> INJEN is currently looking for a 2011 Chevy Cruze for test fitting future products. Please contact me if you're in Southern California and I'll work with you on the details
> 
> Possible free parts and helping the community!


i have an ltz and i live in temecula ca.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I already PM'd him. I have a contact at Injen who is willing to work with us on a test fit and product


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

man i wish i lived closer. i would love to get some free parts


----------



## redlinejunior (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a cruze ltz 1.4 turbo and live in so cal.


----------

